# 1700 yanmar



## allen w

hi i just purchased a 1700 ,bush hog ,box blade i know its a diesel but it does smoke a little anyone got any tips for me to check


----------



## SHARTEL

Hi Allen and congratulations on your new Yanmar!

Tip 1) - If the tractor hasn’t been previously serviced lately a good oil change and filter is a good idea. Use a diesel rated 10-40 (like Dello available at WalMart) and the appropriate filter. Your tractor will thank you for the service….

Tip 2) - Afte filling the diesel tank, add a bottle of ‘Power Service’ or any good, diesel rated “Ctane” booster. This will clean, lubricate and remove trace elements of moisture from the fuel system and noticeably improve the performance and starting of your tractor.

Tip 3) - *Always use the decompression handle when starting your YM1700. Pull the compression handle out, set the throttle 2/3rds back, depress the clutch and turn the key to ‘Start’. Allow the engine to spool up for a minimum of ten seconds, or until the engine OIL light goes out…release the handle and the engine will start.
* Starting your tractor using the decompression handle does several things, and all are beneficial for adding years of extended life to your engine. The handle pulls two ’cams’ that push open your exhaust valves and unload the compression on the engine. Using it will push out any unburnt fuel and condensation, decrease the heavy drain on your battery and, most importantly, negate the 20 to 1 compression loads by allowing the engine oil pump to force oil through the crank shaft, cam shaft and rod/bearing oil galleys under NO load conditions. This is especially important on the first start of the day…or during cold temperatures (Winter).

Tip 4) - Engine cooling on the YM1700 is achieved through Thermal-siphon convection. Never use more than 30% anti-freeze to 70% water. *Thermal siphon diesel engine do NOT have a water pump and should be carefully monitored during heavy use like brush hogging during high temperatures during Spring/Summer useage.
* There is an upgrade kit for your model YM1700 which allows you to install a water pump, pump bolts and fan belt which is a great improvement in assisting engine cooling. Most grey market dealers either stock, or can order/ship in a few days. The installation is a straight forward and uncomplicated procdure requiring nothing more than basic hand tools. The hood, battery and radiator will have to be removed to access and remove the fan, belt and hoses. 

Tip 5) - Change the fuel filter! The filter is “The Last Man Standing” between a good and proper fuel injection pump operation…and problems IF debris gets passed the filter. Close the pet cock valve on the fuel filter assembly. Inspect the “O” ring and fuel jar after removal. Insert new fuel filter, O ring and open the vlave. It will be necessary to open the two bleed screws at the top of the filter assembly and the remaining bleed screw at the banjo fitting on the fuel injection pump before you start the tractor. It’s absolutely essential that you bleed the system sequentially. Starting with the top left bleed screw (nearest the fule tank), open and allow the fuel to dribble for 10 seconds. Close snug (do not over tighten). Proceed to the second bleed screw (1” to the right of the first one) and repeat the process. Lastly, bleed the fitting at the top of the injection pump located on top of the fuel line ’Banjo’ fitting. And the tractor will start on the first try.

There is a “Punch List” of items that require 50, 100 and 200 hour services and if you acquire an operators manual, follow the maintenance schedule closely…the Yanmar will last you decades.

Good luck with your new machine and keep us updated. I (WE) will be here for ya’ if you need any help!

SHARTEL


----------

